# GTX 1060 3GB vs RX 470 4GB



## omega44-xt (Nov 13, 2016)

As the title suggests which one is better? Most games run better in 3GB GTX 1060 compared to RX 470, still people here at forum suggests RX 470. Any particular reasons? Is it the low VRAM?

Both are priced similar, that's why I'm asking


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes, 3GB is simply not enough.
Though the GTX 1060 3GB is faster than RX470, its Vram is not enough.
In DirectX 11 ,nvidia GPUs are faster than AMD but in DirectX 12, AMD GPUs have an edge over pascal GPUs unless nvidia provides an update with its drivers for better performance in DirectX 12 games.
Go with Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro+ @ 17k
Or 
Add some more money and get
Sapphire RX480 4GB Nitro+ @ 20k
Ok

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, 3GB is simply not enough.
> Though the GTX 1060 3GB is faster than RX470, its Vram is not enough.
> In DirectX 11 ,nvidia GPUs are faster than AMD but in DirectX 12, AMD GPUs have an edge over pascal GPUs unless nvidia provides an update with its drivers for better performance in DirectX 12 games.
> Go with Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro+ @ 17k
> ...



I'm suggesting it to friend.... i5 6400+B150M mobo rig
Where is RX480 available for 20k?? It would be great for that price, although I've asked him to get GTX1060 6GB for 25k if possible


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 13, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm suggesting it to friend.... i5 6400+B150M mobo rig
> Where is RX480 available for 20k?? It would be great for that price, although I've asked him to get GTX1060 6GB for 25k if possible



check md computers, you can get 8 GB RX 480 for 23k (HIS and MSI)

4GB HIS card costs 20,650
HIS GRAPHICS CARD RX 480 ICEQ X2 4GB DDR

Locally it should be a little cheaper


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 13, 2016)

There's also GTX 1060 6GB at 23K
Buy Online | MSI GEFORCE GTX 1060 6GT OCV1 Graphic card | Price in Indi

Review:
MSI GeForce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB Review | techPowerU


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> There's also GTX 1060 6GB at 23K
> Buy Online | MSI GEFORCE GTX 1060 6GT OCV1 Graphic card | Price in Indi
> 
> Review:
> MSI GeForce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB Review | techPowerU


Its better to go with Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp @ 24K which offers 5 years of warranty.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 14, 2016)

RX 470 GB is preferred over 1060 3 GB anyway.

If its a comparison between RX 470/480 with 1060 6 GB, then preference comes down to AMD vs NVidia choice.

Personally I got myself RX 480 4 GB this month and I am very happy with it. Not a fanboy, but I prefer open source drivers (OpenCL) over raw performance. You could have a different choice.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks guys
I've forwarded the links to him... He is inclined towards the MSI GTX1060

Other specs:
- i5 6400/6500
- Gigabyte B150M
- Antec VP650P


----------

